# Dining on broccoli



## raym (Aug 18, 2014)

Couple of Blue Bolts and OEBTs dining on broccoli. Was amazed how quickly these guys went after the broccoli. Hadn't touched the bottom of the tank for but 10 secs when they were all over it.


----------



## raym (Aug 18, 2014)

The CBS and CRS love broccoli too!


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice! The Blue Bolts are lovely 

Do you blanch the broccoli?


----------



## raym (Aug 18, 2014)

Yep. Blanched and cooled before dropping in the tank.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Awesome, I will have to add it to my rotation.


----------

